# Indonesian: Marriage wishes



## Zuccherro

Hello

May you please tell me how do we wish a happy marriage in indonesian?

Terimakasii


----------



## Mauricet

In the absence of a native's advice: _selamat perkawinan !_


----------



## mignons

We usually say
_Selamat menempuh hidup baru_


----------



## kawaii neko

if the bride and the groom are mosleem we usually say it with " Selamat menempuh hidup baru. Semoga menjadi keluarga yang sakinah mawaddah wa rohmah" but generally we use phrase "Selamat menempuh hidup baru". you can add some phrase like "semoga langgeng sampai akhir hayat" or "semoga bahagia sampai akhir hayat" as wishes to them.


----------



## 1vimax

Selamat Jalan Gan


----------



## Ladyfio

kawaii neko said:


> if the bride and the groom are mosleem we usually say it with " Selamat menempuh hidup baru. Semoga menjadi keluarga yang sakinah mawaddah wa rohmah" but generally we use phrase "Selamat menempuh hidup baru". you can add some phrase like "semoga langgeng sampai akhir hayat" or "semoga bahagia sampai akhir hayat" as wishes to them.



What does the wishes mean litterally?

Thank you

Regards


----------



## hamba64

Selamat hidup baru = congratulations on a new life, 

Semoga menjadi keluarga yang sakinah mawaddah wa rohmah = We hope you (as a family) are showered with traquility, mutual love and mercy.

Selamat menempuh hidup baru = congratulations on your passing into a new life.

semoga langgeng sampai akhir hayat = may it (your marriage) last till your end of days.

semoga bahagia akhir hayat = may it (your marriage) be a means for happiness till your last days in this life.

these translations are not literal but I think convey the sense of what these sentences mean. some of the words are arabic loan words, ( sakinah, mawaddah, rohmah, akhir, hayat, even Selamat which means "many or much peace multiplied on you") so these words dont translate easy into english.......


----------

